# Elbow's very first hunt.



## Elbow (Nov 13, 2009)

I decided to go on my first hunt today with my sisters boyfriend, "Grego".  I thought I would start small and aim for hog hunting.  You can't hunt doe in California, it's been illegal for quiet some time and wasn't keen on shooting a buck my first time out.
We went to a little valley in Gilroy, California, one of the largest producers of garlic in the world.  We smelled the odor of garlic being harvested as soon as we arrived to a valley called Cottonwood.  Good part of the day was spent tracking through those monstrous hills.  No signs of any hogs. Then we heard gunfire, way off, three shots.  No signs still of any life except us.  It was sunny and 70 degrees today; couldn't ask for better weather.  As we headed home back up the steepest hill, we get to the top, and there were three does and a young buck.  Both of us panting and leaning over grabbing our sides, we just laughed.  Well, it was a nice ending even if I didn't get to shoot at anything just getting out there was enough.  Something most of you have taught me.
It was a time for me and Grego to talk about his brother who passed away two years ago and his mother just last year.  I encourage you all, since this is the time most of us are missing loved ones who have passed, remember the holidays are the hardest, to take some time with them.  It was very rewarding for the both of us.
Enjoy my pics.


----------



## BGBH (Nov 13, 2009)

Great pix El.....that's some great looking country to be roaming with a bow.....glad ya had a good hunt...


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 13, 2009)

Beautiful pics,thanks for sharing !


----------



## Elbow (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks you both.  It was a wonderful experience.  Just wish I had some pics of me and a hog! But some day soon....
El


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 13, 2009)

Elbow, that is awesome...  Looks like great fun and experience.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Nov 13, 2009)

Awesome pics and beautiful scenery!  Those hills would have me sucking wind.


----------



## baldfish (Nov 13, 2009)

Elbow pics are wonderful ,glad you went hunting
but you need some new camo girl


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 13, 2009)

Looks a lot different from SW Georgia, for sure, El. Not a briar patch in sight! What kind of trees are those, growin` on the side of those hills?


----------



## BOFF (Nov 13, 2009)

Great Pics!!

Totally different scenery there!! Thanks for sharing, and the advice of spending time with loved ones. 


God Bless,
David B.


----------



## gurn (Nov 13, 2009)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing your hunt with us. That looks like a real nice place.


----------



## Elbow (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the compliments.
Nicodemus I'll get back to you on those trees,,,I can't remember off hand.  
El


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 13, 2009)

Cool pics!!!


----------



## Elbow (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks Chase!

Baldfish, I'll be sure and get you a pair.  Even though, once I saw the pics of myself, I look like one of McHammers back up dancers.
El


----------



## G Duck (Nov 13, 2009)

Congrats on your first hunt. Nice pics. Sure looks dift out your way, It is flat as a pancake here. 
My problem, is I cant see the deer for the hogs. Glad you got to get out there.


----------



## Elbow (Nov 13, 2009)

GDuck it would have been nice if I could have seen a hog or two! It is very different. Lot of rolling hills and my calves are screaming tonight!
El


----------



## G Duck (Nov 13, 2009)

I wish we could crate some up and send them your way!

In the photos, it looks dift. how the trees seem to grow perpendicular to the ground, rather than straight up? and those look like small mountains rather than rolling hills to me.! Neat place


----------



## BDAdams (Nov 13, 2009)

I lived in CA 18 years and never got out hunting, it's about the only thing I regret about not being there anymore.  It would have been nice to get a big CBMullie and some hogs.

It always makes me laugh when people talk about the mountains out here in GA.  They aren't as tall as the hills back in SLO county.  That and there are only a handful of different oak trees and they grow so different with big acorns.

And for you fellows who didn't know when it comes to the average size game animal in the state of CA hogs are almost always the largest, and supposedly most common.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 14, 2009)

Great hunt Elbow!  Building good memories is always the most important to me.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Nov 14, 2009)

That's what it's all about Elbow. Thanks for the pics.
Clay


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 14, 2009)

Pretty out there E.  Nice place to visit.  Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Elbow (Nov 14, 2009)

BDAdams, your right.  Since you can't hunt does what else is there? Bucks aren't likely; not on public land which there isn't much of out here.
Thanks Apex, Clay, andJU4All! I'm glad you enjoyed the pics and you guys taught me well about just enjoying the hunt and the memories.
El


----------



## Elbow (Nov 14, 2009)

Nicodemus,
Those are "scrub oaks" on the side of that hill in the first pic to answer your question.

GDuck, the trees are positioned that way due to "earthquakes". Something I don't like but have gotten used to.
El


----------



## Tikki (Nov 14, 2009)

El, those were some truly awesome pictures of the country side. For a first time hunt, these images will last for ever.  Thanks for sharing your adventure.


----------



## robert carter (Nov 14, 2009)

Mighty purty place there Elbow. Its a blessing to spend a day in a place that nice.RC


----------



## Robert Warnock (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pictures and you are right about the holidays being special times for special memories.  Hope you get a pig soon!


----------



## SOS (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice photos.  The hills make my knee hurt just looking at them.  May have to stick with our flat swamps...at least until I get it replaced.  That shot of the sun in the morning haze is keeper.


----------



## Elbow (Nov 14, 2009)

Tikki, Robert, and Robert, SOS, thanks guys! This is going to always be blazened on my brain.  Can't wait for more hunting adventures and memories to come.
El


----------



## dpoole (Nov 16, 2009)

nice pictures and dont get to pickey about not shooting a buck on your first hunt, best get one if you have a chance while hunting with trad bows.


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 16, 2009)

earthquakes ...   RUN !!!!!!!   


nice pix , thanks for sharin' with us ....


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 16, 2009)

Great story and pictures Eleanor!!!!! I understand you are in south Georgia this week!!!!! Wish it had been last weekend included, might have gotten a chance to meet you and shoot togther. Might still, never know.!!!Have a great visit!!!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 16, 2009)

baldfish said:


> Elbow pics are wonderful ,glad you went hunting
> but you need some new camo girl





TNGIRL said:


> Great story and pictures Eleanor!!!!! I understand you are in south Georgia this week!!!!! Wish it had been last weekend included, might have gotten a chance to meet you and shoot togther. Might still, never know.!!!Have a great visit!!!!



Glad she's in GA, maybe someone can get her out of that "left coast camo" and put that gal on a hog.
Great pics and scenery, though!


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 16, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Glad she's in GA, maybe someone can get her out of that "left coast camo" and put that gal on a hog.
> Great pics and scenery, though!


Leave it to Tonka to want Eleanor out of her cloths!!!!!!! Least she's not on a spotted concrete cow!!!!!!....yet!!!!


----------



## baldfish (Nov 16, 2009)

The concrete cow or pink monkey on her back
oh nevermind tngirl you've been there right


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 16, 2009)

baldfish said:


> The concrete cow or pink monkey on her back
> oh nevermind tngirl you've been there right


I'm trying to be sure Eleanor doesn't get "the treatment" some of us have received from our dearest friends!!!!! love you too Charlie


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 17, 2009)

Mr. Adams, I did not reference you in any way!!!!! I in fact was referring to the concrete cow traditions!!!!!just incase Eleanor found herself farther North in Georgia on her visit!!! I have had dealings with Tonka and BF on numerous occasions and felt the need to forewarn her as to the possibilites of Pirates in Georgia!!!! But she does appear to be a most capable young woman, having said that, it is always good to be on high alert!!!!
But Mr. Adams....are you guility of something??? Most days I find guilty dawgs bark first!
Sorry, El for highjacking driveby....his fault!!!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice pictures EL. Maybe a pig the next time out. It was a good day just to be out. Mike


----------



## Elbow (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, looks you guys have been at it! H
Hey Tomi, too bad your not here.  My first day back and I was surprised to run into so many people. I'm in Ellaville tonight and can't wait to hear back from Tikki on when I get to meet him and his posse.  Looks like there might be some eating and hunting time with them!
DPoole, thanks sir!

TaTonk--left coast camo? It's hard to find camo that flatters the female body so I went with the pink camo.  You won't be laughing when I get my first kill in those pants!Ha! Yall' are bad!!!!
I hope I can see some of you.  I'll be checking the email tomorrow and I'm to pick up my bow from Big Jim! I can't wait!!!!
EL


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 17, 2009)

Great post and pics El.  I'm with Ta-Tonk-a on this one though, save that pink camo for the beach, dpoole ain't got no pink trees at his place.


----------



## Elbow (Nov 17, 2009)

TBug, I was going to get you a pair! Man, my feelings are hurt!

Alright, maybe I'll shop around for some more, oh, I did see some really pretty blues ones.........
El


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 17, 2009)

Elbow said:


> TBug, I was going to get you a pair! Man, my feelings are hurt!
> 
> Alright, maybe I'll shop around for some more, oh, I did see some really pretty blues ones.........
> El



He ain't got no blue trees either. However, if you can possibly find a "stomach contents camo", you should be good to go.     

Donnie is soooo gonna kill me.


----------



## Elbow (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh,,,,that's bad! I'll see what I can do. I heard the Dollar General store has some camo  here in big city Ellaville. :0
EL


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 18, 2009)

El, Army Navy surplus store. I went through Ellaville Monday going to Plains to get soil sample from our cotton test plots. Mike


----------

